# Starter for Sour Cream~



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

I'm hoping to make my own sour cream. Does anyone have a recommendation for starter culture for it? I've seen at least 2 different sites online that sell it. I guess you could say I'm looking for satisfied customers of sour cream culture 


Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## basketcase (Sep 10, 2014)

Maggie, I use 1:3 ratio of cultured buttermilk to heavy cream and let culture for 12-24 hours.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

I second the using cultured buttermilk. I've made sour creme from buttermilk from whole foods and it turned out to taste about the same as sour creme made from the starter I ordered from Hoegars. I think I spelled that wrong but it's a goat supply company that carries lots of cheese making supplies.


----------

